# Per Drag-and-Drop zur HTML5 Visualisierung. Webbasiertes Design-Werkzeug für SCADA



## WEBfactory (2 August 2019)

Der digitale Wandel verändert auch die Art und Weise, wie Unternehmen ihre Produktionsprozesse überwachen. Klassische SCADA- und HMI-Systeme stoßen an ihre Grenzen, wenn Maschinen und Anlagen zunehmend über Tablets, Smartphones oder direkt per Web-Browser überwacht und gesteuert werden sollen. Der Trend geht deshalb zu geräteunabhängigen Lösungen, die auf HTML5 basieren. Das Visualisieren von Prozessen ist mit einer solchen Lösung allerdings oft eine Herausforderung.
Prozessvisualisierungen webbasiert zu erstellen, bedeutet meist einen deutlich höheren Aufwand für den Entwickler und gleichzeitig geringeren Komfort für den Nutzer. Um hier Abhilfe zu schaffen, haben wir – ursprünglich als Teil unserer SCADA-Software – den i4designer entwickelt. Dabei handelt es sich um eine vollständig grafische, cloudgestützte Engineering-Plattform, die es erlaubt, HTML5-basierte Visualisierungen einfach und schnell zu erstellen. Dabei lässt sich das Tool auch unabhängig von i4SCADA für alle anderen gängigen SCADA- und HMI-Anwendungen einsetzen. Der Vorteil: Anwender benötigen nur noch eine einzige, intuitiv bedienbare Software, was den Entwicklungsaufwand für Visualisierungen erheblich reduziert.





*Visualisierungen mit minimalem Aufwand erstellen.*

Der i4designer gestattet es, Anwendungen durch simples Übernehmen von Textdateien zu generieren. So können Unternehmen bis zu 90 Prozent der Entwicklungszeit einsparen. Neue Applikationen lassen sich ebenso einfach erstellen: Eine Symbolbibliothek mit mehr als 1.000 Standardsymbolen bietet eine breite Auswahl für unterschiedlichste Visualisierungsprojekte. Nutzer können die Symbole bequem per Drag-and-Drop positionieren, ausrichten und bei Bedarf mit einem Software Development Kit (SDK) jederzeit durch kundenspezifische Symbole ergänzen. Erstellen Anwender für wiederkehrende Projekte eigene Mastertemplates mit Parameterübergabe, reduziert sich der Engineering-Aufwand zusätzlich.

*Gemeinsame Projekte einfach verwalten.*

Die Projektverwaltung nutzt ein Git-Repository, um sämtliche Versionen von i4designer-Anwendungen unkompliziert zu verwalten. Wir haben dieses beliebte Tool insbesondere mit Blick auf kollaboratives Arbeiten in den i4designer integriert: Mithilfe des Git-Repository können mehrere Benutzer gemeinsam eine Visualisierung entwickeln, wobei jeder User automatisch die neueste Version verwendet. Ältere Versionsstände lassen sich bei Bedarf einfach wiederherstellen. Sobald die Visualisierung fertiggestellt ist, überträgt die Software die Projektdateien auf das Zielsystem. Je nach System und Anwendung ist dies online oder offline möglich, beispielsweise über einen FTP-Server oder eine USB-Schnittstelle.














*Eine Visualisierung für alle Steuerungen und Endgeräte.*

Mit dem i4designer beschränken Unternehmen den Entwicklungsaufwand für webbasierte Visualisierungen auf ein Minimum. Im operativen Betrieb profitieren darüber hinaus Maschinen- und Anlagenbediener von der HTML5-Lösung, etwa durch eine einheitliche Nutzeroberfläche an jeder Maschine oder Anlage, unabhängig von der eingesetzten Steuerung. Dank Responsive Design passt sich die Bedienoberfläche immer optimal an das jeweilige Endgerät an – egal ob Panel-PC, Tablet, Smartphone oder stationärer PC. So ist das Arbeiten überall problemlos möglich: von der überschaubaren Anlage über das weitläufige Werksareal bis hin zu global verteilten Standorten.


----------

